
I can’t just stand by and watch Mark Zuckerberg destroy the internet - chenster
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/mark-zuckerberg-is-the-most-powerful-person-on-earth-but-is-he-responsible-5fbcaeb29ee1
======
fragmede
(2016)

------
wilsonnb2
People have really turned up the Facebook hate in recent months.

I find it laughable that the author considers Zuck to be a more powerful
person than the US president, who can effectively end life as we know it with
the push of a big red button. I assume Putin and Xi should probably outrank
Zuck too, along with many more world leaders and probably some other CEOs too.

~~~
some_account
Hate? It's a fact that his company is turning the internet into shit, to a
degree where I think the internet will be like cable TV in the future, with
channels you subscribe to (channels = popular sites), and the rest of the
internet will just die.

~~~
wilsonnb2
Seeing as "turning the internet into shit" is a highly subjective statement, I
wouldn't go around claiming that it's a fact.

